
Ask HN: Store short notes based on tags - bythckr
Though I use evernote, it is perfect for the big things but it falls short in dealing with small things. There are many small things like some tips or quotes or an idea  or the rent in a locality near me. Sometimes is some random conversation, somebody mentions a price of something and if I can note it down, it will be of help in the future. Bascially small things that you remember randomly but are useful. Most of often I find that I dont remember it in the right time. So I decided to write it down.<p>The tool that just helped is Google Keep. I dont write a title, just the note. These are basically text less than a tweet (280 char). For easy searching, I write associated keywords. But the issue is I might use many keywords for the same idea or misspell a keyword. I regularly write &#x27;color&#x27; &amp; &#x27;colour&#x27; or &#x27;code&#x27; &amp; &#x27;script&#x27;. So I feel tags are more appropriate. If I can group the tags, then its easy for me to drill down the closest keyword I have and save it. So, when I want, I just browse through instead of searching visa specific keywords.<p>Know of any tools for this? Is anyone doing a practice similar to this? How do you organise the small stuff in life?
======
Ultramanoid
Check [https://tiddlywiki.com](https://tiddlywiki.com)

It can be as complicated or as simple as you want to make it. Can be used
locally only or deployed on a server. Single self-contained html file, can be
encrypted too.

~~~
bythckr
Managing tag is quite difficult. The TagCloud plugin is also not working well.

~~~
h0p3
I use two tools inside TW for tag management:

[https://philosopher.life/#%24%3A%2FCommander:%24%3A%2FComman...](https://philosopher.life/#%24%3A%2FCommander:%24%3A%2FCommander%20%24%3A%2Fplugins%2Fbimlas%2Flocator)

Bimlas' Locator blew my mind. I've never used anything like it before. That is
worth checking out.

If you go the TW5-Bob route, building commandline tools for tags is also a
great option.

------
dazc
[https://simplenote.com/](https://simplenote.com/)

~~~
bythckr
Tag management & grouping tags in hierarchy is the missing.

